
Matt Cutts: Calling for link spam reports - mds
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/calling-for-link-spam-reports/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mattcutts%2FuJBW+%28Matt+Cutts%3A+Gadgets%2C+Google%2C+and+SEO%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jacquesm
The only proof that a link was 'paid' is the invoice, reports, anonymous or
not are going to be very hard to verify.

------
johng
Who's going to report Mahalo? :)

